# Powder-Coating Galvanized Cage



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I have two really nice cages that are Galvanized so they are stinky! I found a powder-coating place near by. Do you think if I clean the cage really good (to try and get the smell out) and powder coat it, it will good? Or will it be a waste of money?

:?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i dunno, you'd probably be better off asking the place that powder-coats! lol. and then let us know, and about how much it is? i don't see why it wouldn't work if it's cleaned really well.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Provided that it's not seriously rusted anywhere, it should be like having a new cage again.

Also, I wouldn't worry about cleaning it yourself- it will need to be sandblasted before you can powdercoat it. (Unless you have a sandblaster.)

And don't forget to tell us how much it'll cost!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm so excited! It's going to cost only $50 to powder-coat my 25"high, 20"long cage. I also get to pic what color I want. 8)


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

i'll have to look into this. my cage holds on to odor so terribly and i just soaked, scrubbed and power cleaned it today.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

$50! Good deal! That's a heck of a lot cheaper than a new cage.


----------

